# Brake ratchet index bearing?



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

There appers to be a spring loaded bearing on the brake adjustment ratchet.

I say appers because in my infinite wisdom I took it apart and it has disappeared, since it was spring loaded and went flying somewhere. Perhaps into a mini black hole. 

It doesn't appear to be a servicable spare part.

anyone have any idea where I could get one?

David


----------

